
Dart in 2017 and beyond – How the Dart team pivoted - filiph
http://news.dartlang.org/2016/10/dart-in-2017-and-beyond.html
======
zoechi
Lots of exciting news. DevCompiler exceeds expectations. I'm sure already I
won't miss Dartium.

